# Bella ciao



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2018)

Πέρυσι κυκλοφόρησε για πρώτη φορά μια ισπανική σειρά, το Casa de papel, το θέμα της οποίας είναι η οργάνωση και η εκτέλεση μιας ληστείας στο νομισματοκοπείο της Ισπανίας. Δεν ξέρω σε πόσων από εσάς την αντίληψη έχει πέσει, ωστόσο μου λένε ότι είναι πολύ καλή και την έχω βάλει στα υπόψη.

Το παρόν νήμα όμως δεν αφορά τη σειρά καθαυτή, αλλά μάλλον το σάουντρακ της. Κεντρικό τραγούδι που ακούγεται στη σειρά είναι το Bella ciao.

Το Bella ciao (Αντίο, όμορφη) είναι λαϊκό ιταλικό τραγούδι του 19ου αιώνα, που το τραγουδούσαν οι εργάτες και (κυρίως) οι εργάτριες που δούλευαν στους ορυζώνες της χώρας - από ό,τι διάβασα, οι περισσότεροι βρίσκονταν στην κοιλάδα του Πάδου. Οι στίχοι μιλούν για τις σκληρές συνθήκες εργασίας και τελειώνουν με μια ευχή ελευθερίας.

Την περίοδο της ιταλικής αντίστασης, δηλαδή περίπου το 1943, το τραγούδι άλλαξε στίχους (εκτός από το ρεφρέν, που παρέμεινε Bella ciao), και έγινε το σύμβολο της ιταλικής αντίστασης, το οποίο μάλλον έχουμε πια ακούσει οι περισσότεροι. Ο στιχουργός είναι άγνωστος.

Δεν ήρθα να σας φέρω κουκουβάγιες, βέβαια, αλλά να πω πως ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα ότι το τραγούδι αυτό κυκλοφορεί σε αρκετές σύγχρονες διασκευές, κυρίως ηλεκτρονικές.

Κατά κανόνα, όπως θα σας πει και ο Εάριον που συχνά τον βγάζω απ' τα ρούχα του μ' αυτό, εμένα οι σύγχρονες εκδοχές των περισσότερων τραγουδιών μ' αρέσουν πολύ, τις συγκεκριμένες όμως τις βρίσκω ιδιαίτερα κακόγουστες - βρίσκω το τραγούδι όμορφο και συγκινητικό, και μου φαίνονται άσχημες οι αισθαντικές σύγχρονες διασκευές και, ακόμα χειρότερα, οι χορευτικές.

Παρακάτω, οι στίχοι του τραγουδιού (η μετάφραση είναι δική μου) και το τραγούδι όπως είχε το '40.



Stamattina mi sono alzato | Σηκώθηκα σήμερα το πρωί 
o bella ciao, bella ciao, bella ciao ciao ciao! | Αντίο, αντίο όμορφη!
stamattina mi sono alzato | σηκώθηκα σήμερα το πρωί
e ho trovato l'invasor. | Και βρήκα τον εισβολέα. 
O partigiano portami via | Παρτιζάνε, πάρε με μαζί σου 
o bella ciao, bella ciao, bella ciao ciao ciao | Αντίο, αντίο όμορφη! 
o partigiano portami via | Παρτιζάνε, πάρε με μαζί σου
che mi sento di morir. | Που 'χω κέφι να πεθάνω*
E se io muoio da partigiano, | Κι αν πεθάνω παρτιζάνος 
o bella ciao, bella ciao, bella ciao ciao ciao, | Αντίο, αντίο όμορφη! 
e se io muoio da partigiano | Κι αν πεθάνω παρτιζάνος
tu mi devi seppellir. | Πρέπει να με θάψεις 
Seppellire lassù in montagna, | Να με θάψεις στο βουνό 
o bella ciao, bella ciao, bella ciao ciao ciao, | Αντίο, αντίο όμορφη!
seppellire lassù in montagna | Να με θάψεις εκεί, πάνω στο βουνό
sotto l'ombra di un bel fior. | Στη σκιά ενός ωραίου λουλουδιού
tutte le genti che passeranno | Όλος ο κόσμος που θα περνάει 
o bella ciao, bella ciao, bella ciao ciao ciao, | Αντίο, αντίο όμορφη! 
E le genti che passeranno| κι ο κόσμος που θα περνάει
mi diranno «che bel fior.» | θα μου λέει «τι όμορφο λουλούδι»
Questo è il fiore del partigiano, | Είναι το λουλούδι του παρτιζάνου
o bella ciao, bella ciao, bella ciao ciao ciao, | Αντίο, αντίο όμορφη!
questo è il fiore del partigiano | Είναι το λουλούδι του παρτιζάνου
morto per la libertà | που πέθανε για την ελευθερία

* Εδώ, οι αγγλικές και οι ελληνικές μεταφράσεις που κυκλοφορούν λένε «νιώθω ότι θα πεθάνω», δεν συμφωνώ όμως μ' αυτήν την απόδοση.


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 6, 2018)

Το Casa de Papel ήταν στις σειρές που είδα φέτος το καλοκαίρι. Άψογη παραγωγή, ενδιαφέρον σενάριο, πολύ καλές ερμηνείες. Το βασικό στόρι (δεν έχει σπόιλερ!) περιστρέφεται γύρω από μια ομάδα τελειωμένων (τύπων που δεν έχουν τίποτα να χάσουν, δηλαδή) υπό την "ηγεσία" του Προφεσόρ, με σκοπό να ληστέψουν το Νομισματοκοπείο της Ισπανίας. Γενικώς η έννοια της αντίστασης είναι έκδηλη στην σειρά, διόλου τυχαία και η ενσωμάτωση του Bella Ciao, όχι μόνο μουσικά, αλλά και σεναριακά -τρόπον τινά. Εξηγείται σε κάποιο σημείο πως ο παππούς του Προφεσόρ ήταν αντάρτης που πολέμησε στην Ιταλία κι αυτός ήταν που του έμαθε το τραγούδι, το οποίο με τη σειρά του έμαθε κι αυτός στην ομάδα που έστησε για την ληστεία. Με άλλα λόγια...δείτε την σειρά!


----------



## Earion (Aug 9, 2018)

Εγώ τι να πω για να ελαφρύνω τη θέση μου; :inno:

Ότι βρήκα μια ωραία εκτέλεση από τον Υβ Μοντάν (ο οποίος, σημειωτέον είχε ιταλική καταγωγή):






... όπου στον πρώτο στίχο λέει (όπως το έχω μάθει κι εγώ) Stamattina mi so svegliato («σήμερα το πρωί ξύπνησα»).
Θα ήθελα να μάθω, Παλάβρα, γιατί δεν συμφωνείς με τη μετάφραση του mi sento di morir ως «έχω το προαίσθημα ότι θα πεθάνω»;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 10, 2018)

Επειδή το ρήμα sentirsi di συν απαρέμφατο σημαίνει «θέλω να κάνω κάτι, έχω όρεξη να κάνω κάτι».


sentirsi di fare qc = "to feel like doing sth"
https://www.collinsdictionary.com/it/dizionario/italiano-inglese/sentirsi-di-fare-qc

b. [*considerarsi capace, avere voglia o coraggio di fare qualcosa, con la prep. di* e l'inf.: ti senti di farmi questo favore?] ≈ [→ SENTIRSELA]. ■ sentirsela v. intr. assol., fam. [considerarsi capace, avere voglia o coraggio di fare qualcosa, anche con la prep. di e l'inf.: non me la sento; te la s. di occupartene tu?] ≈ (fam.) farcela (a), sentirsi. ‖ riuscire (a). 
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sentire/

(reflexive) to feel like, feel up to, be up to
Mi sono sentito di aiutare. ― I felt compelled to help.
https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/sentirsi

Εξάλλου, κτγμ δεν ταιριάζει και νοηματικά οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δεν είναι λογικό να λέει ο υποψήφιος παρτιζάνος «νιώθω ότι θα πεθάνω/*κι αν* πεθάνω». Για μένα, είναι πιο λογικό να λέει «θέλω να πεθάνω (μαχόμενος στην αντίσταση), κι αν πεθάνω [...]»


----------



## Palavra (Apr 5, 2022)

Εκτέλεση διασκευής από τον Tom Waits, που μόλις την ανακάλυψα:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 6, 2022)

Το βλέπετε το βίντεο; Μου εξαφανίστηκαν πολλά από το YouTube τις τελευταίες μέρες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το βλέπετε το βίντεο; Μου εξαφανίστηκαν πολλά από το YouTube τις τελευταίες μέρες.


Ναι, το βλέπουμε. Ίσως επειδή μας ξέρει το YouTube και μας ξέρει ως ενήλικους;


----------



## pep (Apr 22, 2022)

Just in case someone is interested: there´s another famous song called Sciur Padron da li beli braghi bianchi. One of the (many) things that make it interesting is the fact that its lyrics are a kind of "northern koine": a composed language with lombard and emilian elements:
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sciur_padrun_da_li_beli_braghi_bianchi 
https://lij.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sciur_padrun_da_li_beli_braghi_bianchi_(cansón)
https://llengualigur.blogspot.com/2020/06/una-canco-del-nord.html

a famous version of the song:





Part of the lyrics:
_Sciur padrun da li béli braghi bianchi
föra li palanchi föra li palanchi
sciur padrun da li béli braghi bianchi
föra li palanchi ch'anduma a cà_.


----------



## cougr (Apr 28, 2022)

Bella Ciao- violin cover by Ksenia Kozodoi


----------

